# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Where and When This Year???

## hey_mon

So whos heading back to the best little secret on the island, Treasure Beach?  Where are you staying, when are you going.......and go!!!!

----------


## johng

hey_mon still waiting on your trip report from Jan-Feb 2018 or did I miss it??? I go to TB every day in my head!!

----------


## hey_mon

you never tire of the view down Negril Beach do you......

Villa de Sable

Covered area in front of the villa for those who like shade......

Hahahahaha.......trip reports escape me johng.  I can give you a quick recap of last years trip, let me buckle into my time travel capsule in my brain and go back there.....ready? Strapped in?  Here we go....arrived in Negril for a quick three night stay at the Grand Pineapple.  Cute little boutique style, prices right for us through Expedia when we see a good deal and the food is good and the beer is co.d.  They also have a great piece of beach and the location is great, so stayed there for three nights.  Weather was hot hot hot and we visited with some old friends from way back, stocked up on a few supplies and headed to Treasure Beach to stay at Villa de Sable in Billy’s Bay.  Lovely property with a two bedroom villa, beach front with a pool and a fabulous staff that took such good care of us.  We feasted and swam until we ran into a problem with the pool three days in and had to move properties.  We had booked the villa through treasure tours and they absolutely outdid themselves here.  Because we had to move properties halfway through our first week there they drove us to a few, we decided on Villa Elia just down the road, and stashed there the rest of the week.  This place is James Bond material.  I swear every morning we were sitting on the patio out front watching the fishing boats or dolphins that Roger Moore was going to climb out of the water, tux and all.  This place was over the top beautiful, and treasure tours made up the difference and transferred us over seem.essly,  they could not do enough to make sure our stay was better than expected.  We walked over for our anniversary dinner to the property next door, 77 West and had a great night with good food, great friends and lots of laughs.  Billy’s bay doesn’t have too much to offer in the way of restaurants and such, but that was fine as the cooks at both villas were fabulous.  We finished the week at Villa Elia and then moved on to Lyric Villa, which I know for sure has been next to Sunset Resort on the beach side from your time their.  Annabelle Todd’s family owns the villa, it was their summer/vacation property and when they are not using it she rents it out.  Again, lovely property smack dab on the beach in calabash bay, with a pool and again a staff that keep you well fed and comfortable the whole time.  It really is the best of both worlds as the food is delicious, home cooked and the grocery bill at the end of the week is negligible.  We went out to eat at Diner Delight for a mouthwatering beef stew with rice and veg for 500 Jamaican, Mello Yellow for again, mouthwatering Italian food with a Jamaican flair, all fresh and again so reasonably priced you pinch yourself when the bill comes.  Jack sprats of course for pizza, Smurfs for breakfasts......oh I am getting homesick and hungry just writing this.  We did the walk to great bay one day for a beer and a bite at the lobster shack and it was a hot sunny very windy day and the fisherman did not go out, so they were all there slamming back beers and slamming down the dominoes, great day had by all.  The wee we were at lyric villa our two boys came down for the week so they got to see the difference between negril and treasure beach, and both agreed they liked treasure beach way more......so much more chill, and I think they got spoiled by the villa life, but if you break it down it just makes more sense financially to do it that way, for us anyways.  We also did a boat trip to Pelican Bar, again great day, saw dolphins and were so fortunate to see a manatee and it breached right beside our boat!!!  I will try to attach pics, but sometimes am defeated on this site so if I do not please google Villa de Sable and villa Elia and Lyric Villa to get a better idea.  The landscape there is changing ever so slightly from year to year but the people remain the same friendly, warm genuine people and we make new friends every year.  Makes for some great domino games for sure.......now to land back in current time and see if I can upload some pics for you!

----------


## hey_mon

More pics...

Villa Elias rooftop patio, great for sunsets and after dinner drinks.


Treasure Beach sunsets are all about the colours...


Did we really stay here?!?!



View in the morning


The pool and one of our travelling partners Dave.

----------


## hey_mon

Lyric Villa pics....
Our two boys having their pre breakfast swim


My husband Michael deciding on a Guinness or a Red Stripe...

The view from Lyric Villa towards Great Bay


Pure contentment...


Domino tournament, Jamaica vs Canada.

----------


## hey_mon

A few pics along the way...

Heading out to dinner one night


Back to reality...☹️


Michael and I with our two boys at Pelican Bar


No explanation needed here..

Domino game in Great Bay

----------


## johng

hey_mon thanks for the awesome report and photos!! You really have Villa living in grip and as always great reading about your fun and experiences along the way. Although I don't have a trip to JA in the near future planned reading your report and seeing your pics brings me right back to TB!! Really thank you again!!

----------


## hey_mon

Well, life is short, so eat the cake and book the trip!!!  We got some incredible deals this year at Mar Blue and the Treasure Beach hotel through Airbnb, so much so that we splurged on Buccaneer villa for 4 nights.  It’s good for the soul for me to get down their and unwind, relax, and make some great friends along the way!

----------


## johng

Sounds like you've got it all mapped out. I'm curious as to how you will find the Buccaneer? I wasn't aware that Airbnb had listings in Villas and hotels, thought it was more private homes but what do I know. As far as life is short goes I got you on that but too much going on at the moment in my life that doesn't include Jamaica, sorry to say!! There isn't a day that goes by that I don't wish I was in JA. Hopefully more folks will share their trips to TB as the board has been slim pickens lately. Stay cool and walk good!!

----------


## hey_mon

Airbnb has listings for everything from rooms to villas to the treasure beach hotel, but Buccaneer is not through Airbnb.  We actually saw it from the water on our ride back from the pelican bar last year and looked it up.  Booked it through the owner directly, so an iOS to see it as well, have only seen it from afar!  Will take lots of pics and try to do another mini report when we get back.  This year it is no kids just yet, although last year they jumped on board when I found a flight for 600 cdn return and direct from Winnipeg.  You never know.....

----------


## Rumghoul

hey_mon - we are heading back to TB in February to Villa Du Soleil again for 9 days!!!  We will do the ususal - rent bikes for a week and go out exploring every day to get a little exercise after all the food we eat, snorkel in the sea (hoping it is calm enough), daiquiris at the pool, rum punch for sunset on the veranda, dominoe games at night - ahhhh I am chilling out all ready just thinking about it.

----------


## hey_mon

Hey Rumghoul, 
Any chance we overlap?  We arrive the 23 of feb and are starting our two weeks at Marblue.  We didn’t think we were hitting the island this year, and voila, here we are.  Missed out on villa de Sable though.  Loved that property last year.  Leandy and Duke schooled us at dominoes on a regular basis!

----------


## Rumghoul

Nope - we do not cross paths again.  We go earlier.  I like your idea of 2 weeks and spending one in town though -  maybe someday we will have to try that.  Did they at least let you win a game or two games???  LOL

----------


## Odinson

Buccaneer villa is pretty cool.  We stayed there for 4 night a few years ago.  I kind of remember that there was no ac but the fans were great and the setup encourages a healthy air flow.  Pool is nice and the rooftop area outstanding.  Walk down when you see the fishermen returning and pick up your dinner while it is still moving!

----------


## hey_mon

> Nope - we do not cross paths again.  We go earlier.  I like your idea of 2 weeks and spending one in town though -  maybe someday we will have to try that.  Did they at least let you win a game or two games???  LOL


We miss you again....one day we will have a cold red stripe and compare Jamaican tales.  I highly recommend splitting up your stay, it makes it feel like a whole other vacation, and treasure beach is small enough you are out of one property and into the next with no time lost or effort really.  Lyric Villa was nice last year because everything is walking distance from there, pool overlooking the water like soleil.......all the things we like, right!  As for Leandy or Duke letting us win any games of dominos.....lol.  Not in this lifetime!  But they are such great guys, we spent a few nights with them playing dominos and yakking.  Great people.  Enjoy your stay, and leave us a few cold red stripes please

----------


## hey_mon

> Buccaneer villa is pretty cool.  We stayed there for 4 night a few years ago.  I kind of remember that there was no ac but the fans were great and the setup encourages a healthy air flow.  Pool is nice and the rooftop area outstanding.  Walk down when you see the fishermen returning and pick up your dinner while it is still moving!


Hey Odinson,

Thanks for the heads up.  We are really looking forward to our stay there.  We like to mix it up and stay in two or three different places to make it feel like a few different vacations.  Hoping to find a few fresh dinners while we are there.......nothing like a fresh caught fish fry!  Are you heading back to Tbeach anytime soon?  Love the laid back vibe.......takes me back to the early 80s in Negril, which has gotten a little too busy for us these days.

----------


## Odinson

We are centered around Negril and will occasionally add on extras like TB or Port Antonio.  Our next extra will likely be Kingston but I will have to plan that one out a lot more than the others.  Next trip is very soon  and our only excursion will be moving from one room at Catcha to another - we've gotten super boring and relish the only chance we have to tune out and deep chill.




> Hey Odinson,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.  We are really looking forward to our stay there.  We like to mix it up and stay in two or three different places to make it feel like a few different vacations.  Hoping to find a few fresh dinners while we are there.......nothing like a fresh caught fish fry!  Are you heading back to Tbeach anytime soon?  Love the laid back vibe.......takes me back to the early 80s in Negril, which has gotten a little too busy for us these days.

----------


## Rumghoul

We met two couples last year who were staying at Buccaneer and they loved it!  We were having a beer at Lennox's beach bar right next to Buccaneer.  Hopefully he will be open when you are there

----------


## TennesseeJed

Headed back to TB for the third time Feb 22, then going to Belmont to stay at Luna Sea for 3 days. We stay at Sunset and couldn't be happier. We stayed in Negril for two night before coming to TB in July, and that was plenty. Looking forward to playing some music with Oneil and McGuyva!

----------


## hey_mon

Hey Tennesseejed, our friends are staying at Sunset so I am sure we will see you down there.  We all arrive on the 23rd of February and they are at Sunset and we are at Marblue.  Have always been intrigued by the sign Luna Sea as we drive by on our way in and out of Tbeach.   Please leave a report or inbox me as to how you find it there.  Last time we were in Bluefields area for any amount of time was Ash Wednesday in 1986.  We got married in Negril at the Twater hotel and we did a day trip with our small group of 42 to Bluefields Beach for the day as they said it would be super crazy on Negril beach.  Our guy set up 2 buses for us and arranged a barbq on the beach, and after we were supposed to go up bamboo alley.  Apparently the local police found out a group of crazy Canadian kids were partying on the beach and set up a roadblock to confiscate any apparent contraband, so our driver took us out another way and I never have seen bamboo alley to this day.  Always feel it might be vexed!!  We must share a red stripe this February!

----------


## johng

hey_mon, glad to see that you have kept this thread happinin. All your tid bits of experiences and fun in Treasure Beach are great to read. As far as Bamboo Alley goes it is a beautiful and amazing site to see. If you drive from TB to Appleton Estate you drive right through the Alley. Your story about your wedding trip to Bluefields is a funny one!! I bet you all went through a bunch of Red Stripes and Appleton. Probably a good amount of Overproof too. I understand that you will be staying near Sunset and that your travel friends will be staying there. Ask Kory at Sunset when he is going out fishing as you can't get fresher seafood anywhere than right off the boat than that. They usually catch Mahi Mahi, Kingfish and Wahoo. Also Tuna and sometimes Red Snapper. Eating on his pool deck watching the sunset while dinning and drinking is priceless!! Everybody who reads this post that has been to Treasure Beach please post your 3 favorite photos that you have taken in TB. I'm really looking forward to some great pics to help ward off this Arctic Blast we have here in New England.

----------


## johng



----------


## TennesseeJed

Hi hey_mon! Wonder who tipped the cops off about your wedding reception? That's hilarious. My actual name is Drew, we'll be staying in the Mermaid room. I'll likely be the only white guy walking around with a guitar. I'll definitely let you about Luna Sea - it looks amazing. I've only spent half a day in the area, so I'm excited to explore a bit more. Look forward to meeting y'all and having that Red Stripe!

----------


## Rumghoul

A few of my favorite TB photos -

----------


## Rumghoul

Oops - you wanted three - I gave you four

----------


## johng

Rumghoul, thanks very much for the really cool photos, the more the merrier! Some interesting and colorful fish. As I said to hey_mon unfortunately a trip to Treasure Beach isn't in the cards at the moment so pictures will have to do. Please keep them coming!! Have you ever stayed at Sunset?? If not next time you are down go check it out. It's a pretty nice setup with several different themes to chose from.

----------


## hey_mon

Okay, change in plans here, we are staying at.....wait for it Johng..........SUNSET!!!!!  Our travel companions cannot make it this year, we are heartbroken as we will not be staying at Buccaneer Villa.  Was soooo looking forward to that, however, there is always next year.  But now we will stay with Kory and crew for a week so, hey, we are in Tbeach, what is not to love and how can you be sad.  Will look for you Drew, sounds like you will be tough to spot..lol.  Johng,I will try to send pics daily so a fellow Rasta at heart can feel the golden sunshine, the lush green growth and the red hues at sunset even if from a distance.  One day we will share a red stripe on the beach and tales of trips before!

----------


## johng

Hi hey_mon sorry to hear about your change in plans and that you won't be staying at Buccaneer Villa this trip. The good news is you will have a great time at Sunset. Kory and his staff will take great care of you and your loved one. We stayed in the Villa Hibiscus which is separated from the main building and has its own kitchen and veranda out front which was nice but all the rooms there are cool. You will love the included breakfasts and their menu has something for everyone's taste especially fresh seafood. The lobster and other fish are right out of the sea. I hope that you enjoy Sunset as much as I did!! 

I look forward to your on site reporting and photos!! A cold Red Stripe on the beach and stories about past trips go hand in hand.

----------


## Rumghoul

Johng - We have never stayed at sunset but have seen the property - looks like a greet property for sure.  

hey_mon - too bad but you are right - you are still in TB so whats not to like!

----------


## hey_mon

Well now that we have the New Year in hand it looks like we will be on the countdown.  We are 7 weeks out.......feels like a lifetime, but past history has proved it flies by pretty quickly.  Couple of things to get for the trip, not much.  Floatie , some new flip flops, and I think that covers it.  Anything else will have to be found in Tbeach!looking forward to sunshine and warmth.  We are looking at getting 20 cm of snow today so, a good day to look online for floaties and such!

----------


## johng

hey_mon good to see your post and glad your countdown has started!! Seven weeks will pass quickly and before you know it you'll be downing some cold Red Stripes on the patio watching a killer sunset! One thing that you might consider bringing is a pair of water shoes or an inexpensive pair of sneakers. Reason being there are some areas leading to the really nice sandy beach where you walk on rocks and sharp coral. Flip Flops might not be your best bet but just a suggestion. In any event I look forward to your posts leading up to and during your trip!! Stay cool, John

----------


## Rumghoul

Hey John - Nice pictures!  Sorry you won't make it to TB this year - I will post some pictures when we return - heading there in Feb.

----------


## Rumghoul

I am getting hungry just looking through my pictures lol

----------


## johng

Rumghoul, Wow mouthwatering photos!!! That breakfast plate looks awesome! Yes I look forward to you posting pics from your Feb trip and yes I won't be making it to TB unfortunately! Do you stay at Sunset Resort?? It really doesn't matter where you stay TB has such a great feel!! I'll be back just don't know when. Let's keep this thread open for all who love Treasure Beach and Jamaica for that matter!

----------


## Rumghoul

Love the pics!!!  We have never stayed at Sunset - walked through it, very nice property!  We stay at Villa Du Soleil (I think this will be our 6th year there) - have stayed at a couple others before that.  First we went to TB Jakes was pretty new - I think they had four rooms.   Jakes has really changed, but the area really has not.

----------


## johng

Rumghoul, thanks for the big up on the pics I appreciate it!! Don't know Villa Du Soleil and never stayed at Jakes although I have been to the bar there and have eaten at Jack Sprat's and been to the beach there. Treasure Beach really is a beautiful spot which has been really well managed. It's got to be one of the nicest places all the way around in the world as far as a tropical vacation goes!!

----------


## Odinson

Love this shot looking at the fishermen's beach from the Buccaneer rooftop patio.  SO cold in Chicago, not sure if looking at these helps or aches.

----------


## Rumghoul

Nice picture!!  I think it helps - Cold here in Michigan too.  Made jerk chicken and rice and peas to warm up last night for dinner.

----------


## Odinson

Faking it until we're making it.  I've got ackee (can of Linstead from local grocer) and saltfish on tap for this Sunday's breakfast.

----------


## ohliz

I'll be in TB! Some overlap I see, Feb 17-28 more or less.

----------


## hey_mon

Where are you staying?  We get down on the 23 of Feb.

----------


## ohliz

> Where are you staying?  We get down on the 23 of Feb.


Private villa in Old Wharf. Twice  - once with one group then again with another, I'll be solo for a few days in between probably around Frenchmans but haven't booked that yet. 

Be fun to meet  :Smile: 

Will surely walk by - or more likely through - Sunset on our way to/from Eggys and such. Loved our stay at Sunset two years ago.

----------


## hey_mon

We are at Marblue from the 23-2 and then Sunset the 2nd to the 9th!  A drink would be fun, love to hear where else you have stayed in Tbeach.  Always nice to find new properties.

----------


## johng

hey_mon, tick tock the countdown is on!! Only a few more weeks and you'll be back to heaven on earth. I can't speak about Marblue but I think that you will really enjoy Sunset. Seems as though they have quite a few Janadians staying there so maybe that's a good thing. I've met people from BC, Ont. Que, and NB all of whom loved their stay at Sunset. I like Janadians!!

Sunset is pretty well centrally located so it's a short walk to other restaurants, bars and beaches. You'll have fun there. Looking forward to your posts on the board keeping us abreast of your adventures and experiences. Keep it coming!!!

----------


## Rumghoul

We head home on the 15th so will try to leave you guys some rum and beer.

----------


## hey_mon

Hahahahaha ha ha......thanks Rumghoul!!!  We have been known to drink Treasure Beach dry of Red Stripe Lite, and I have been known to clear the shelves of Intis red wine when we are there!!!!  Fortunately this year it is only hubby and I so without the other couple we may leave a few stray bottles in stock!!!
Thanks for thinking of us!!




> We head home on the 15th so will try to leave you guys some rum and beer.

----------


## hey_mon

Hey Johng, Yes 4 weeks from now we will be in the air and almost there!!!  Really looking forward to the trip as we have been in a deep freeze for days and no end in site in good old Winnipeg!  We have some other friends staying at Sunset when we arrive so it will have a few Janadians on site, but I love Treasurebeach for the variety of visitors.  We have met some wonderful people from all over the world, kids backpacking from Germany who actually came and spent a week with us in Winnipeg the following year, Americans, Russians, a real mixup in Tbeach at any given time!  Will try to keep you posted with pics and such!  Can’t wait!  And yes, the location of Sunset is great, very central for sure.  We have stayed in the Old Wharf area before, which is where Marblue is, and it’s a 10 minute walk,  very doable, but last year did Billy’s Bay, not really a walk to Sunset, and then at Lyric Villa which is right next door to Sunset so can appreciate the proximity to everything in town!!  How is winter treating you this year?  Are you getting the freezing temps or are you buried in snow?  Seems to me the states have been getting huge amounts of snow this year?




> hey_mon, tick tock the countdown is on!! Only a few more weeks and you'll be back to heaven on earth. I can't speak about Marblue but I think that you will really enjoy Sunset. Seems as though they have quite a few Janadians staying there so maybe that's a good thing. I've met people from BC, Ont. Que, and NB all of whom loved their stay at Sunset. I like Janadians!!
> 
> Sunset is pretty well centrally located so it's a short walk to other restaurants, bars and beaches. You'll have fun there. Looking forward to your posts on the board keeping us abreast of your adventures and experiences. Keep it coming!!!

----------


## johng

hey_mon glad to read your excitement and yes a month from now you'll be leaving Winterpeg behind if for only a couple of weeks. The weather here has been colder than normal but it is Winter so to think otherwise is somewhat foolish. Luckily we've dodged most of the snow but then again it's 3 months till spring. You should have awesome weather during the time you're in TB. Yes I too have met many new friends there also though the majority at Sunset have been north of the borderers,  Janadians if you will. I am sure you will have an awesome time.

----------


## Rumghoul

We are cold here in michigan too - supposed to get 8 inches of snow Monday then hitting the deep freeze.  Looking forward to my flip flops!

----------


## ohliz

Love to meet up! 

The first group i'm with are TB newbies, and one is a JA newbie, period, so this will be fun  :Smile:

----------


## ohliz

> We are at Marblue from the 23-2 and then Sunset the 2nd to the 9th!  A drink would be fun, love to hear where else you have stayed in Tbeach.  Always nice to find new properties.


It will mostly be old news to you by then - same as you  :Smile: 

Mar Blue 3x (couple in junior suite, solo in verandah suite, large group rented all verandah suites as villa). 
Soleil (and the other 2 Sparkling Villas were our group)  1x
Sunset - 1x

I have not had a bad experience in TB since the time we booked a villa and Ivan washed it away the week before we were going!

----------


## hey_mon

> It will mostly be old news to you by then - same as you 
> 
> Mar Blue 3x (couple in junior suite, solo in verandah suite, large group rented all verandah suites as villa). 
> Soleil (and the other 2 Sparkling Villas were our group)  1x
> Sunset - 1x
> 
> I have not had a bad experience in TB since the time we booked a villa and Ivan washed it away the week before we were going!


So far we have stayed at Katamah, hung out at the pool at the Treasure Beachhotelwith our friends that year, villa Optima, Sparkling Waters but had a problem with the pool so they moved us to Villa Elia, Lyric Villa, and now this year Marblue /sunset split.  We like to do a different property each week and it makes it feel like two different vacations!  Used to spend a week in Negril prior to making our way to Tbeach but find it too much these days.  It has lost its charm, Gotten so busy.  Won’t say never, maybe next year we will pop in on our way down for a couple of nights.  It would be great to meet up for a drink, maybe find a bonfire on the beach on the Friday in between, think it’s March 1!   You must be a long time Tbeach bum to have lost the villa to Ivan!  That was in 2004, correct?  What villa was that?

----------


## ohliz

> So far we have stayed at Katamah, hung out at the pool at the Treasure Beachhotelwith our friends that year, villa Optima, Sparkling Waters but had a problem with the pool so they moved us to Villa Elia, Lyric Villa, and now this year Marblue /sunset split.  We like to do a different property each week and it makes it feel like two different vacations!  Used to spend a week in Negril prior to making our way to Tbeach but find it too much these days.  It has lost its charm, Gotten so busy.  Won’t say never, maybe next year we will pop in on our way down for a couple of nights.  It would be great to meet up for a drink, maybe find a bonfire on the beach on the Friday in between, think it’s March 1!   You must be a long time Tbeach bum to have lost the villa to Ivan!  That was in 2004, correct?  What villa was that?


Sparkling Waters! I think there used to be 4 villas total.  The current 3 were damaged and later repaired, but our trip was for a week after the storm, so there was still no power or anything in TB. We switched to a villa in Boscobel that year. 

Our first time in TB was 2003, at Mar Blue. Before they added the verandah suites. They just had 4-5 rooms then - and Axel's amazing restaurant. 

Unfortunately I won't be in TB March 1 - supposed to be in Negril.   :Frown:      I get to Jamaica Feb 9th on the east coast, then Old Wharf Feb 17-22, then 3 days unbooked (but probably TB), then Old Wharf again Feb 25-28.  That second group wants to stay in Negril for Feb 28-March 2 and it's their trip so I'll do it. But finding something nice and in-budget there has been a huge PITA. Still not confirmed. 

I've eyed Katamah for a long time, want to walk over and see it closer this year. Frenchmans is my favorite bay to stay on...though Calabash is awfully nice too...

I go to Negril when I have a music festival thing to do there, and to hang out with the 3 Dives crew and eat. Beyond that, not really a fan. TB's been my favorite for awhile now  :Smile:

----------


## Rumghoul

We started out staying at Jakes (like I said back when it was just a few rooms - Dougie let us turn the lights out at the bar and pool every night).  Then we stayed at Villa Arcadia a couple of times - I love the villa but it is a little too far from anything, then we stayed at Terrazas - beautiful place but a little too big for two (it sold and I do not believe it is rented out any more) then we found Villa du Soleil - I remember reading your blog Liz and that really helped us decide on that one.  Sixth year there - we usually book for next year before we leave and we usually come down around Valentines day.   We are now getting a foot of snow, going to be high of 0 by Wednesday - I am ready to get on that plane.

----------


## johng

Rumghoul you have stayed at quite a few properties in TB and its good getting your feedback and info. I first discovered Treasure Beach in 1980 and at that time it was very low key with very few places to stay. More recently I stay at Sunset and have really enjoyed it. I visited Negril back in 1975 and at that time it was a sleepy hidden village pretty unknown as a tourist destination. I have stayed all over Jamaica and find myself returning to Treasure Beach another hidden gem. Although we have been spared too much snow so far out east the temps have been Arctic here too. Enjoy yourself whenever you are lucky enough to get down!!

----------


## johng



----------


## hey_mon

> Sparkling Waters! I think there used to be 4 villas total.  The current 3 were damaged and later repaired, but our trip was for a week after the storm, so there was still no power or anything in TB. We switched to a villa in Boscobel that year. 
> 
> Our first time in TB was 2003, at Mar Blue. Before they added the verandah suites. They just had 4-5 rooms then - and Axel's amazing restaurant. 
> 
> Unfortunately I won't be in TB March 1 - supposed to be in Negril.       I get to Jamaica Feb 9th on the east coast, then Old Wharf Feb 17-22, then 3 days unbooked (but probably TB), then Old Wharf again Feb 25-28.  That second group wants to stay in Negril for Feb 28-March 2 and it's their trip so I'll do it. But finding something nice and in-budget there has been a huge PITA. Still not confirmed. 
> 
> I've eyed Katamah for a long time, want to walk over and see it closer this year. Frenchmans is my favorite bay to stay on...though Calabash is awfully nice too...
> 
> I go to Negril when I have a music festival thing to do there, and to hang out with the 3 Dives crew and eat. Beyond that, not really a fan. TB's been my favorite for awhile now


This will be our first year not stopping in negril first.  That was always our place as we got married there in’87.  Prior to destination weddings it was a bit of work to pull off but we did manage with a group of 42 family and friends.  It holds a special place in my heart but it has lost some of its charm.  I do love that beach though have walked it from one end to the other night and day!  Not sure what your budget is or needs for amenities, but there are still some good deals, depending on what you ar looking for.  Our go to has been Rooms on the beach for a while now.  Clean modern rooms, nice property, great piece of beach.  Stayed at Kuyaba and love the property but not much for a beach, great restaurant tho.  Xtabi in the cliffs, or catcha gardens, coral seas cliffs was nice a few years back.  Older but clean, nice pool and snorkeling area.  So much to choose from, depending again on what you need.  For the real budget minded Barry’s Rooms are nice and clean, quite reasonable......used to be miss Gloria’s and now her grandson runs it.  Stayed there in 82 I think.  Closer to town next to BarBBarn restaurant and rooms.  Sounds like you have a full plate, enjoy, your countdown is close!

----------


## ohliz

Great pictures johng! 

Rumghoul that makes me glad  :Smile:   Soleil is so cool. 

hey_mon - I think we found the Negril spot. Not my first - or even tenth - choice, but good enough. Lots of my go-to places were already full. I'll know for sure it's booked tomorrow so won't jinx it by saying where. 

Already thought we booked two that fell through.  Had about 20 emails with the new owner of Whistling Bird and when I said "great let's book xyz" he ghosted. Very weird. Then I had another spot ready to go and while I was checking with the group, it got booked by someone else. 

I'd have preferred to stay in TB the whole time but one in the group has to be at MBJ  to fly out at noon and understandably wanted to be closer than TB. And they all want granny sauce to take home. So hopefully this one works out. 

Isn't Bar B Barn closed, or closing?

Just checked Rooms - sold out.

----------


## Rumghoul

ohliz - hopefully you have your Negril portion booked!  Then you can relax and count the days until you leave.  At least there is a lot to choose from in Negril.  We used to stay at Rondell Village, Xtabi and Samsara.  First couple of times we went to Negril we stayed at Jamaica Tamboo - before it burned and rebuilt.  It was next door to Risky Business (well, we were young so we loved the loud music into the early morning).   Good Luck!

----------


## ohliz

I got it done. I've never checked so many hotels and had them be full. Hopefully that means Negril is hopping. 

Sorry to miss you in TB, rumghoul. I arrive JA before you leave but am out east for the first week or so.

----------


## hey_mon

Hey Ohliz, glad you got it all booked.  I get the airport run from Negril being easier, the mountains can prove tricky at times if you get caught up in truck traffic, and the sauce, well, we all have our take home musts!!!  Hope we see you around town this trip, so over the minus 40 weather we are getting here!

Rumghoul, one of these years we will be down at the same time.  Would be great to meet up and tip a few.  It’s always so nice to come on here a month out or so and feel everyone’s excitement!

----------


## Rumghoul

Ohliz -  glad you got it booked!  Some year maybe we will all cross paths.  For now I am trying to pack - my suitcases seem to be filled with gifts - good thing summer clothes don't take up much room (unlike the layers and layers I have been wearing the last few days - yep hey_mon I too am so over this weather) .

----------


## ohliz

I'm definitely getting excited. And work is piling on now, as usual. I'll have to bring the laptop. But so it goes.

----------


## Rumghoul

Us too - Why is it that you get close to vacation and everyone comes out of the woodwork???  And they need something NOW.  We have our own business and it is harder to truly get away - everyone expects you to be connected any more.  We take a tablet/laptop combo.  I used to like not having internet, but lately we have really needed it so glad Villa Du Soleil has it now.  But taking a laptop and doing some work in JA is better than being in the office for sure.

----------


## ohliz

Owning a business is a blessing and a curse, both, right? 

But I've been working on the road for awhile now. I've been travelling for almost a year. But the second half of this JA trip is supposed to be just vacation - or so I had it planned.

Glad for the money, wish the timing was better  :Smile: 

I do enjoy taking pics of my desk setups all over the world. There's probably a blog post in that....

----------


## johng

hey_mon you must be down to single digits now. You said you'll be staying at Sunset week 2 in TB. I'll let Kory know to take great care of you while you are there. I keep in touch him quite a bit. What is you and your hubby's first names? Hopefully you will love the place as much as I did. Don't know if you guys are into it but you can go out fishing with Talla out of Sunset and you'll be sure to catch a whole heap of fish and they'll cook it for you at the resort. Lot's of fun!! Please keep us posted on your trip. Thanks and have a safe and wonderful time in Jamaica. John

----------


## hey_mon

> hey_mon you must be down to single digits now. You said you'll be staying at Sunset week 2 in TB. I'll let Kory know to take great care of you while you are there. I keep in touch him quite a bit. What is you and your hubby's first names? Hopefully you will love the place as much as I did. Don't know if you guys are into it but you can go out fishing with Talla out of Sunset and you'll be sure to catch a whole heap of fish and they'll cook it for you at the resort. Lot's of fun!! Please keep us posted on your trip. Thanks and have a safe and wonderful time in Jamaica. John


Hey johng, we are down to the single digit fidget!!  Hubby is Michael and my first name is Monica, hence the hey_mon!!!  We have met Kory once I am sure as our friends have been staying there for the past two years, but would appreciate your input for sure!!!  Always a blast to go out and catch some dinner, spend the day on the water.  Michael went out for a day in Negril a few years back and they brought back some nice skip jacks.  Our housekeeper/cook at the villa we were staying in was beyond thrilled when he gave her one.  We have our first week at Marblue and then move to Sunset for our second week.  Anxious to stay at both, always love meeting new people, making new friends.  We have, according to our CBC news here, had the snowiest February in 32 years so am really really really looking forward to leaving the boots behind and enjoying the feeling of the earth under my feet once again!  Winters seem to get longer as we get older!  Will try to post some pics, keep you up on the Treasure Beach activity in your absence!  Stay warm on the board!

----------


## johng

hey_mon, thanks for your reply and I am happy for you that you will soon be away from Winterpeg and back to Irie Feelings!!! I will definitely give Kory a big heads up for you and Michael. I don't have any knowledge of Marblue but I know that you will dig it at Sunset. As far as the fishing goes Treasure Beach is another well kept secret. Talla is the captain that I went out with and we caught a lot of keepers including Kingfish, Mahi Mahi, Tuna and Barracuda. The cuda I don't care for but the other 3 were awesome. Nice thing off the south coast of Jamaica is that the water is clean and unpolluted and as such the seafood is great eating. Kory is a big fisherman so let him know if you're interested and he'll hook you up for sure. Michael will have a blast and like I said you can have a big fish fest at the hotel after a day on the water. Although you will be busy every day please post whatever pictures you can while you are there!! We don't get the winter like you do but it has been very cold this winter so far so any stories or otherwise will be greatly appreciated. Have fun and be safe. johng

----------


## Rumghoul

We got home Saturday night - Another great trip to TB!!!  We were delayed a day due to ice (luckily it wasn't 2) but all was good.  First day there we went on the moving bar - our cook and her husband and a bunch of Canadians (from Thunder Bay) - had a good time.  The Canadians tried fishing but only caught one little fish.  I hear some days it is pretty good.  I have attached a couple pictures - check it out if you are interested.  Cannot swim in this pond - there apparently is a crocodile!

----------


## Rumghoul

Great week to be gone - the weather here in Michigan was snowy, cold and of course ice!  I was happy to be in flip flops relaxing instead of chipping ice off driveway

----------


## Rumghoul

Everton's mom has opened a restaurant where Mountain View Grocery used to be - as you are heading to Billy's Bay it is on the left - before you get to Cave Canum.  We went for lunch one day - very good food - I forgot to take a picture while we were there, but here is the building - left side is a bar, right side is restaurant.

----------


## Rumghoul

Sending everyone warm ire vibes!

----------


## hey_mon

Great pics Rumghoul!!  Your weather looked great and will have to check out a few of your spots mentioned!  We are anxiously awaiting our departure on Saturday morning!!  Time to get packing

----------


## Rumghoul

Have a great time (I know you will)!  Packing is easy - flip flops, bathing suit(s), sunscreen, bug spray (with deet) - local people are concerned about Dengue fever.  We were fine - got several mosquito bites (I always do) no problem mon.

Safe travels!!

----------


## johng

Rumghoul very nice photos!! Sounds and looks like you had a great trip!!

hey_mon wishing you a great flight to Jamaica on Saturday and a really enjoyable time in Treasure Beach. I'll touch base with Kory and let him know that you will be checking in on the 2nd and to take excellent care of you. Have an awesome trip and keep us posted with pics and reports on your stay. All the best, johng

----------


## ohliz

I ran into Kory last night! I'm staying in Frenchman's Bay this weekend. Weather has been beautiful.

----------


## johng

hey_mon today is the big day!!! Have a safe flight and journey to Treasure Beach!! Keep us posted with plenty of photos and trip reports. Walk Good, johng

----------


## Rumghoul

ohliz - Glad to hear the weather is good - I have heard it is really windy there right now though.  

hey_mon - ditto on what johng said

----------


## hey_mon

Landed Saturday, great flight and breezes through the airport.  Huge construction on the way in through the hills, major road repairs, slowed our ride but not our moods.  Happy to be here, weather has been perfect, hot and sunny, though quite windy.  Fishermen are having a tough time of it the past two weeks apparently.  Marblue is lovely, will definitely book here again.  Have eaten at Diners Delight, Kim’s, eggys, smurfs, jack sprats, no shortage of food or good times, that is for sure.  Axel and Andrea did a cocktail hour get tot her here at Marblue on Monday and served Rum Punch and Saltfish Fritters that we’re to die for.  Here are a few pics to warm up your cool days at home...

----------


## hey_mon

Not having great luck from my phone.  Will try from my iPad once its charged, but send warm sunny vibes

----------


## Rumghoul

Glad you made it safely!!  Our driver took the "roller coaster" road to TB because of the construction.  We haven't taken that route in a few years - it was really nice and not much traffic.  Enjoy

----------


## johng

hey_mon: Glad to hear that your flight down and ride to Treasure Beach were good and that you are enjoying the beauty that TB has to offer. Hopefully the winds will recede somewhat although having a nice breeze isn't all bad. Sounds as though Marblue is a bit hit and hopefully you will enjoy Sunset as much as I think you will. It's nice that you split up your two weeks into 2 different vacations within the TB vibes. You will be in good hands with Kory and his staff and the food there is exceptional. It's a short walk to most everything as you well know your way around. Enjoy the rest of week 1 and all the best for week 2. Be sure and keep us posted with text and photos when you have the time. Best johng

----------


## Rumghoul

Just in case you are missing winter

----------


## hey_mon

A few pics of our first bite in Belmont, our room at Marblue, each and scenery, and Sunset Resort.

[ATTACH=CONFIG]52679[/ATTACH

----------


## hey_mon

> Just in case you are missing winter


Lol.....Winnipeg was a lovely -40 with th windchill yesterday.  Our kids are wishing they came with us again!

----------


## johng

hey_mon thanks for the photos and report. Sounds like you're having a great time. We got 10 inches of snow overnight and boy do I wish I was soaking up some rays in TB. Keep the pics coming!!

----------


## Rumghoul

Love the pics hey_mon!!!  Glad you are having a great time (not that I was concerned about that).

----------


## hey_mon

Few more pics......really enjoying our stay.  Had a wonderful night at The Singing Chefs for our anniversary, lobster in a garlic basil sauce, was unbelievable and the entertainment after was incredible.  Loved the setting, Jamaican yard style reset aura the and family and friends band that were awesome.  Otherwise wondering around town, lazing around the pool, splashing in the sea.  Red stripes are. Old and the jerk is hot, what more could you ask for!

----------


## Rumghoul

We have never made it to the singing chef - have heard great things about it though (I think Joseph (Junior) Elliott's brother was running it) - we almost went there for music this last trip but it was our last night and we had to pack and get up early to get back to airport.  We have gotten to know Junior over the years - love his cd (Rescue Me - I think it is 10 years old now).  One night we ended up at a house party where Junior was singing - now that was a blast.

----------


## johng

hey_mon, Happy Anniversary!!! If I remember correctly you got married in Negril at T-Water?? That was a really nice place!! Well no better place to spend your Anniversary than in Treasure Beach where I was lucky enough to enjoy my 25th at Sunset Resort. How's the weather been and are you having fun?? We're in the middle of a cold spell here with about 6 inches of snow so when I shiver I go to this thread to warm up. Enjoy the rest of your trip and we look forward to a lengthy trip report when you get home. Best johng

----------


## hey_mon

Have so enjoyed our two weeks here, cant believe we leave in a couple of days.  Sunset is a wonderful resort.  Kory, Janette and the staff cannot do enough to make your stay here anything but fabulous.  Have swam in the sea this week as it calmed down, the fisherman have been out again so an abundance of fresh fish, the red stripe is cold, and the weather is hot hot hot!  A few more pics along the way...
Familiar view Johng?

Diners Delight fried chicken

Diners Delight brown stew fish 

Sunset from Lashings RestaurAnt at Lashings Villas

On our way to dinner

----------


## johng

hey_mon, Time flies when you're having fun!!! Very glad to know that you are enjoying your stay in TB and that you are happy at Sunset. Kory and Janette do a wonderful job taking care of their guests and Treasure Beach feels like family everywhere you go. Like you said the vibe like Negril used to be back in the good ole days! Enjoy your last couple of days and please say a big hello to Kory from me. Looking forward to your upcoming trip reports and thanks for all the photos to date. Have fun and be safe!! johng

----------


## Rumghoul

Great pictures!  Enjoy your last couple days in TB

----------


## ohliz

Lovely! 

I started in Kingston for a week, mostly worked (online) but managed to check out Hope Gardens and zoo one afternoon, really nice, esp Chinese garden. 

I had a great two weeks in TB. The breeze kept things cool but also the sea up - we swam in our pool, at Jack Sprat beach and at Great Bay, otherwise just little dips in the waves at Calabash and Frenchmans. We scootered up to Lovers Leap one day, nicer than a few  years back, if that is possible.

Our villa was Hummingbird in Old Wharf, absolutely terrific staff and home and the pool had the most beautiful mountain view, quiet but close enough to walk to everything and the beach across the road. Incredible decor and touches (Sally Henzell design). 

I moved to Welcoming Vibes for my solo time in between friend-groups and that view is to die for, also a good workout going up the steps. Super nice owner. Spent one night at Golden Sands just because I was attending a live band next door that night and it was convenient. Very basic but locationlocationlocation. 

Back to Hummingbird for next group felt like coming home. 

We finished with 2 nights in Negril, via Belmont for a swim stop on the beach - always so nice there, one day I will stay a few days. 

In Negril we stayed at Boardwalk Village which was the only place we could find in budget with what we wanted and it was quite nice.  I'd been before but only for a show/dinner.  They have cruise people come for the middle of the day on some days, but we were treated special as hotel guests (beach chairs and umbrellas set up early etc). Great rooms and the location is WAAAYYYY up in the middle of the AIs, but the beach is gorgeous. 

We took a beach walk so far we had to take a boat back  :Smile:  

Ate up at 3 Dives both nights we were in town, excellent as always. 

Managed to meet a few old-time never-met boardies too! 

I will write about it/post pictures at some point i hope, as I get time.

----------


## Rumghoul

Sounds like a great trip Liz!!  Was Tattyann your cook at Hummingbird?  I thought someone told me she was working there now.  Hummingbird looks like a great place - I love Sally Henzell's designs!  We usually ride our bikes out that way a few  times while there - down to Taino Cove and then take the path around the pond over to Great Bay.

----------


## ohliz

Yes she sure was! Loved her personally and her cooking too!

We did the same bike ride on the dirt track to GB to swim and hang out at Lobster Pot. Nice easy ride.

----------


## johng

hey_mon, Wishing you and Michael a safe trip home!! I hope that your 2 weeks in TB were awesome and look forward to hearing all about the trip when you get around to writing about it. Take care and be safe! johng

----------


## Rumghoul

hey_mon - safe travels!! l

 OhLiz - yes, Tattyann is a great person.  Her husband Loren is a really nice guy too.  We usually run into one or both of them, but did not see either of them this trip.  I really like the two track ride.  Much easier than going up the hill behind Smurfs and then continuing up to Southview and beyond.  I usually have to walk part of that hill.  One of these years I will make it (or die trying lol).

----------


## johng

Hey everybody very happy to read about all the positive experiences in Treasure Beach!! It is really a great place with unbelievably nice residents and hosts. It sure has helped getting me through the cold winter we've been having. hey_mon started this thread on November 5th of last year so let's try and keep it alive. Looking for pictures and stories from everybody that has had the opportunity to visit TB!! Thanks johng

----------


## Rumghoul

I agree Johng!!!  TB is a special place - glad several of us feel the same way.  We have already booked for next year - same place, a little later so we can take a few friends out for valentines day.  This is a pic from this year of Shantel (great cook) and me at 77 West on Valentines day.  I may need advice from some of you guys if we ever decide to go to Port Antonio - I will not give up TB though, it will either be in addition to or another trip. 
.

----------


## ohliz

I met Loren and both sons as well @rumghoul

When we had scooters we went via the paved road out from Kingfisher Plaza then right onto GB Rd around the police station. Not bad on a scooter, definitely longer though, and more work on a bicycle!

----------


## ohliz

I haven't sorted through my photos and such yet, but here's a video of the dolphins we found out with Dennis one day - 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDhK...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Rumghoul

Great video Liz!!  We (finally) saw some dolphins from our veranda at Villa Du Soleil this year!

----------


## johng

hey_mon, I know its only been a few weeks since your return to Winterpeg but can you possibly bang out a summery of your time in TB and how you liked Sunset?? A few pics to wash it down with would be cool too!! Hope its not asking too much. Thanks johng

----------


## Maralunatic

I'm with johng!  I'm seriously thinking about Treasure Beach for our next trip and love to hear about all the places to stay and things to do.  Like it's been said before on this post, Negril is great but it's getting a bit too crowded for this country girl!  Went to Port Antonio last year and loved it, but everyone has great things to say about TB also. 
So, yes please!  May I have some more?

----------


## Rumghoul

Go - you will not be sorry.  Any questions, just ask.  Someone will have an answer for you

----------


## johng

Maralunatic, You will really like Treasure Beach it's the most laid back part of the island as far as a fun in the sun location goes. Reminiscent in many ways of Negril in the 70's. There are many options as far as accommodations goes from Villa's to Hotels to BnB's. I stay at Sunset Resort and Villa's. It is not a typical resort more of a hotel centrally located and fairly priced it is a fun place to stay. Just read some threads from the South Coast section of Negril.com and you'll find a ton of info about TB. You'll be happy that you checked it out!!

----------


## Rumghoul

Hope everyone has a safe, healthy and fun summer!  We are booked at Villa Du Soleil for another February trip which always makes me happy!

----------

